# Challenge exam in Ontario?



## howitt (Aug 8, 2010)

Is a plumber able to write the c of q for sprinkler fitter in Ontario canada? Does anyone know how to go about it?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

No clue! Just replied to make you feel better


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

This web site at the ITA has all the info on writing an exam. Seems that some experience is needed, not sure how much, here's the link to the site...
http://www.itabc.ca/program/sprinkler-system-installer


----------

